# +++ من مزكرات تائب +++



## ++menooo++ (26 فبراير 2006)

*+++ من مزكرات تائب +++*

*من مذكــرات تائب*​ 
كم آذيت شعورك يا ربى المحبوب ... لم اكن على دراية بما تسببه لك اهاناتى امام هداياك العظيمة غير المعبر عنها الى ان اعطيت ابنى الذى احببته وعلمته وزوجته ووضعت قدميه على طريقك هدية لانه محبوب فى قلبى ... فيقول لى اننى اشتريته بالهدايا واننى لا اصلح ان اكون له اباً ... كم جُـرحت ، وكم تألمت ، وكم انحنيت على نفسى .

تذكرتك يا الهى ...
وانت تمنحنى حلة البنوية بدمك الغالى الثمين ... ونقاوة الحياة الجديدة بغسل الميلاد الثانى فى المعمودية المقدسة، والتطعيم فى شجرة الحياة بالتناول المقدس فى شركة بيعتك الطاهرة .. وبعد هذا كله وقبله انى معروف لديك قبل انشاء العالم وقبل ان اصور فى بطن امى او يكون لى اسما وسط الناس .

تذكرتك يا الهى الحبيب ...
كم جرحت وتألمت وانحنيت وانا آخذ اسمك الطاهر على وابوتك لى ثم اتنكر لك بالقلق على مصير ، او الاهتمام بتوافه . او التعلق بعواطف بشرية ، او السعى وراء موجودات ارضية، او التحايل البشرى لتحقيق شهواتى ..

تذكرتك يا الهى الحبيب وناديتك سامحنى ...
فما فعله ابنى معى كان مجرد تذكرة دائمة لى بفعلى المزرى معك يا أب الخليقة كلها ... فأعطنى الثبات فى ابوتك بجهاد ، واعطنى الشكر والتذكر بالجميل لهداياك التى هى جديدة كل صباح . واعطنى الفهم لكى لا اسئ لليد التى تحملنى للآن. 

لست محتاجاً الى صلاحى لكنى انا الذى اناديك اظهر صلاحك فى يا أب ليس فى طبعك التنكر المخزى الذى لبنوتى الضالة


----------



## +AMIR+ (27 فبراير 2006)

(تذكرتك يا الهى الحبيب وناديتك سامحنى ...
فأعطنى الثبات فى ابوتك بجهاد ، واعطنى الشكر والتذكر بالجميل لهداياك التى هى جديدة كل صباح . واعطنى الفهم لكى لا اسئ لليد التى تحملنى للآن. 

لست محتاجاً الى صلاحى لكنى انا الذى اناديك اظهر صلاحك فى يا أب ليس فى طبعك التنكر المخزى الذى لبنوتى الضالة[/quote])

*شكرا أخى الحبيب على هذه الكلمات الجميله*
*والحقيقه المحزنة " كوننا لا ندرى احساس الالم الذى نسببه لغيرنا *
*الا حينما نتعرض نحن لهذا الالم "*​*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير*


----------



## جيلان (27 مايو 2008)

> محتاجاً الى صلاحى لكنى انا الذى اناديك اظهر صلاحك فى يا أب ليس فى طبعك التنكر المخزى الذى لبنوتى الضالة


*
شكرا اخى على هذه الصلاة الرائعة والتى تمس القلب
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: +++ من مزكرات تائب +++*

فعلا صلاه جميله ونحتاج لها لاننا كثيراً ما نخطىء ونحيد عن الطريق الصحيح ونحتاج دائماً للرجوع واعلان توبتنا ......ميرررررسى يا مينووو وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Meriamty (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: +++ من مزكرات تائب +++*




امييييين  

صلاه جميلة جدا يا مينوو ربنا يباركك 


​


----------

